# make installworld failure



## id (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm getting an error on make installworld for the latest SVN checkout, anyone else seeing this or have an idea of what may cause it?

The system time is set correctly.


```
/usr/src# make installworld
mkdir -p /tmp/install.c6ZXszEF
progs=$(for prog in [ awk cap_mkdb cat chflags chmod chown  date echo egrep find grep id install install-info  ln lockf make mkdir mtree nmtree mv pwd_mkdb  rm sed sh sysctl test true uname wc zic tzsetup  ; do  if progpath=`which $prog`; then  echo $progpath;  else  echo "Required tool $prog not found in PATH." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  libs=$(ldd -f "%o %p\n" -f "%o %p\n" $progs 2>/dev/null | sort -u |  while read line; do  set -- $line;  if [ "$2 $3" != "not found" ]; then  echo $2;  else  echo "Required library $1 not found." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  cp $libs $progs /tmp/install.c6ZXszEF
cp -R ${PATH_LOCALE:-"/usr/share/locale"} /tmp/install.c6ZXszEF/locale
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj MACHINE_ARCH=amd64 MACHINE=amd64 CPUTYPE= GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF/locale make -f Makefile.inc1    COMPILER_TYPE=clang __MAKE_SHELL=/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF/sh reinstall;  MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj MACHINE_ARCH=amd64 MACHINE=amd64 CPUTYPE= GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.c6ZXszEF/locale rm -rf /tmp/install.c6ZXszEF
make: Permission denied
*** Error code 126

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```

Thanks,
-James


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2014)

Is /tmp full?


----------



## id (Sep 13, 2014)

No /tmp is fine, it's ZFS and has 96GB available.

I've also tried `rm -rf /usr/obj/*` and `rm -rf /tmp/install*` then rebuilding world again with no luck.

-James


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2014)

```
make: Permission denied
```
 seems to say the permissions on /tmp are a problem.


----------



## worldi (Sep 14, 2014)

/tmp is probably mounted `noexec`. You can temporarily fix this with `mount -u -o exec /tmp`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2014)

worldi said:
			
		

> /tmp is probably mounted `noexec`. You can temporarily fix this with `mount -u -o exec /tmp`.


Probably not going to work on a ZFS filesystem. `zfs set exec=on zroot/tmp`


----------



## id (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, /tmp was mounted noexec, and the `zfs set` command was the key.

cheers,
-James


----------

